# Say a quick Prayer



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

All fingers and toes crossed for a good home for Gracie!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> All fingers and toes crossed for a good home for Gracie!



Double that !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopes and wishes for a wonderful home for Gracie!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A one dog house for Miss Gracie in my prayers!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Praying that it all works out.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

We'll pray too.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

More prayers... did it work - has she found a home? Crossing fingers too.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Any update on Gracie?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nothing yet, I just have to be patient. The couple that is interested in an older small dog are my brother's best friend's parents, that's a tongue twister. I have known Joe, my brother's best friend, for 30 years, his wife Beth has pancreatic cancer so he has bigger worries. For him to even have thought of Gracie is so him even with everything else that is going on. 

But on the other fronts I have been in contact with several rescues, either they are too far away, have no room or they don't want a dog with a history of biting. Recommendations vary from I should keep her myself to the extreme of euthanasia. 

For now I wait, I can't walk Gracie unless it's off hours, inside the house she is much improved but outside I cannot trust her. 

My neighbor is working the facebook angle for me, another is working the senior housing angle so I am hoping something will come of it all. 

Just gotta be hopeful


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I hope something materializes soon for you. Thinking of you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fingers and toes and paws all crossed here.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well the one possibility fell through, can't blame them. No one really wants a dog that may bite, so I am going to take Gracie to the vet on Saturday to make sure there isn't anything medically wrong with her, she after all ten years old... might be teeth or something else bothering her...

She did have a full check up in April but somethings can crop up quick, if she is medically sound then I'll go from there.

Funny thing is I do know what part of the problem is I am too emotional stressed for her right, the poodles calm me because they are happy and laid back. Gracie isn't and is very needy and clingy, something I have difficultly handling now with everything else that is going on with my life. I do make an effort everyday to have just Gracie time petting and rubbing her.

Wish me luck


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well your feelings about her and her situation are very understandable. She reminds you of your mom and the circumstances under which she passed.

I co-own my mom's mpoo and if something happens to her (she will be 80 in January) we will take him in. I am sure that if that comes to be it will be challenging. He is used to being the center of the universe. He lives for my mom. He and BF don't like each other much. He doesn't seem to like Javelin too well. I read your posts and I think there but for the grace of...


----------

